# First Polish Bunnies!



## HappyFarmBunnies (May 30, 2011)

Our first litter of Polish's is too cute for words. Eeeeep! Just wanted to share the cuteness.  I love Polish's because their colors are so easy to identify, haha. We have one black and one broken black.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 30, 2011)

Just darling!


----------



## LuellaJean (May 30, 2011)

OMG they are so cute!!!!


----------



## majorv (May 30, 2011)

They're both VERY cute! I have a 4 month old broken blue and just love him!


----------



## 4kr (Jun 1, 2011)

Adorable!! How old are they?


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jun 1, 2011)

@4kr they are three weeks old today! Those pictures were taken over the weekend.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2011)

very cute


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 1, 2011)

they are just great, sure got tiny ears compared to my big guy.


----------

